# Any east coasters go out yet???



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

Go to hunter, i was there this past saturday and they had alot of trails open.
Crowd wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

well hunter is an extra hour drive as you know which sucks. Obviously its a better mountain but its freezing this week and not all trails are open. Id rather save the long ride until its all open and got a lot of powder. Who knows ill probably wind up making the drive.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

I've got 3 days at Killington already and conditions were pretty spot on for being this early.
A few people I know hit up Windham/Hunter area Saturday/Sunday and said Sat. was decent but got icey late and was still a little too early to ride anything good.
Then sunday pretty much got rained out so I'm curious to see what weather will do for us this coming weekend.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

If your lookin to ride park and dont mind the drive, go to Mt Snow.... Their setup is awesome for this time of year


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

went to Hunter saturday and it was surprisingly good. Lost a little Sunday with the rain but it is cold as hell again plus chance for natural snowfall.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

S4Shredr said:


> If your lookin to ride park and dont mind the drive, go to Mt Snow.... Their setup is awesome for this time of year


thats 5 hours. Too far for a day trip. Im actually going there for 5 days over new years.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

went to ski liberty in PA on saturday. not to bad. all man made, but it wasnt packed to hell and icy. few boxes and rails in the park, no kickers yet. good times.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Went out to Bolton Valley on Sat.
The groomed trails that were open had plenty of cover. Some ungroomed trails were open , but the cover was kind of thin where the wind blew away the pow.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

went out to killington.

maybe 4 trails were open. 1-2 small jumps and 3 small rails. wooo!


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

I was at Bolton as well..working and riding. Wasn't bad for a little local mountain.


----------



## JerseyStrong27 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hit Camelback on Monday and Blue Mountain Tuesday morning. Both have limited runs and Blue has little to no terrain if you are looking to ride park. Conditions were decent. The rain that hit much of the east this past weekend really hurt. The runs that are open are pretty hard as well as icy. Regardless, both still did it for me and I am sure more trails will be open as the week goes on. A few suggested Hunter and I don't think you can go wrong making that trip from good ol' Dirty JerZ. Whichever mountain you hit, enjoy your ride.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

lannalee802 said:


> I was at Bolton as well..working and riding. Wasn't bad for a little local mountain.


Hey there, nice to see a couple of local Vt'ers hitting up Bolton. I was there saturday, pretty decent for early season.


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

I will be there working and riding every weekend till the season is over. I get done instructing pretty early in the day to take the rest of the day and night for myself. You live in Vermont I take it?


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Yup, I live right in Burlington so I just buy a season pass to BV every year. I like it there, and the night riding is great as well.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Went to creek on tuesday. Had a great time. even tho not much was open. no1 was there till about 4 or 5 so from 12 till 2 or 3 it felt like me and 3 buds had the hill to ourself. they had some rails boxs and 3 or 4 hits.. season pass holder so seeing them open early and pumping snow kmade me happy


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I live in Georgia, about a half hour north of Burlington.I will be at BV Sat.morning until my legs give out...That place has the best deal on seasons's passes that I've seen ,I get one every year.
Sometimes when I finish work , I throw the board in the car and head up for a few runs under the lights.
For people that don't have a pass , lift tickets at BV are $15 the week of Christmas.
I'll be one of the few wearing green pants, with probably a red snowboard.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

-EDIT_

There's a 'Georgia' and a 'Burlington' in Vermont. Amazing. 

"Hey, lets name our towns after much larger, much more well known places so that no one knows WTF we are talking about when we start giving out directions"


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

hahaha. You are going to feel like a moron if you were serious

georgia vermont - Google Maps


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Went to Whitetail in PA this past Friday after work.. Weather made traffic hell, and didn't get up there until 7, but wasn't crowded and conditions were decent so within the 3 hours we had we got a fair amount of runs in... May be goin' again this weekend..


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

gone 3 time to sunday river. last sunday they had 52 trails and it was snowing that day. Will be hitting my local mountain this week at shawnee peak. Thank god sunday river is only 1 hour 45 mins away.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Last Wednesday I ducked the boundaries of Beech Mountain in NC to find 2.5 feet of fluffy goodness... I was super surprised not only at the abundance but the lightweight and dryness of the snow. 

I have no clue why they had these areas roped off, but they opened them the very next day. Just happy I got to them first.

They've been getting moderate snow all week and I'll be there in the morning.

This will be day #6 split between two hills...


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

Today was my first day riding at Blue Mountain. They had 20/37 trails open. Only 1 terrain park was open, but that's okay since I was just getting back into it and getting a feel for my new board. Conditions were okay, some icy patches, but not too bad. They were making snow on several other trails. I'd say by next week they could have almost 30 trails open.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> We ride basically every day. We should be able to score well into the 50's this year...we shall see:dunno:
> 
> Snowboarding 2010 - 2011 :: Picture097.mp4 video by mpdsnowman - Photobucket


 super rad!


----------



## Dookayy (Oct 19, 2010)

just came back from seven springs, pa. pretty sick. it was my 3rd day of riding overall and that terrain park is pretty sick. really nice long trails to try out and practice your buttering!


----------



## fhg25 (Dec 26, 2010)

I live & shred in VA, things are looking good at my local hill, Wintergreen. Pretty pleased, they have it riding great! Got in about 8 days so far.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

It dumped all over NC this past weekend, so of course I went out..

Made it out Sunday and yesterday and I've never seen so much powder in NC.. it was chest deep in some stash spots but easily 2+ ft in most other spots, excluding the park. 

Getting these floater days in is def getting me hyped up for the trips out west in the coming months! 

We have video, but we are editing it all at the end of the year and compiling a view montages...


----------

